# Case IH Magnum



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Well it's almost done. Just needs paint on the frame and a few more welds before it can see some snow! Spring trip box ends will be added on when they arrive at the dealer, they were ordered after the blade was.

Enjoy.

-Mike.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Plow frame looks a little light...


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

that thing will move some snow...nice work and good luck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice. what do you guys do about the dually tire rods that stick out?


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

is that for sidewalks?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;640808 said:


> Very nice. what do you guys do about the dually tire rods that stick out?


you mean the axle


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice tractor!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;640808 said:


> Very nice. what do you guys do about the dually tire rods that stick out?


You just watch them and becarefull, that's it.

We've actually ran alot of Magnums with harness's we've made, we do make them twice as heavy as your though but I'm sure yours will hold up fine. I'm assuming you have tubing going to the rear draw bar to support the push beam? That style Magnum is probably the best tractor Case ever made. I like it alot.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, it's taken a bit of work.
As far as the axles are concerned I just make sure not to get too close to cars. Some people will chop them off with a torch but that's not my idea of tractor ownership!! haha. I have duals for spring and fall work anyways so chopping them off would be of no real benefit this tractor's real jobs. 
The front linkage was made pretty heavy, good solid welds. We will see how it works out. I still need to fab. an adaptor plate for the top link as it does not lift very high at the time being. 
The sub frame on the tractor is straight back to the tractor's drawbar, the strongest push/pull point on the tractor. 
Best of luck this year guys.

-Mike


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

JD Dave;641119 said:


> That style Magnum is probably the best tractor Case ever made. I like it alot.


Agree to that 100%!! Best case tractor we have ever had! No plans in ever replacing it as of now! Shes a work horse!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha that's why i picked it up. It's one of our lower hour machines so i wanted something solid and bullet proof. The old mechanical injection starts like a champ no matter what the temp. Our new gen Magnum's are a PITA to start, even in + temps sometimes. I wanted as new as i could go in this style, they worked out the kinks in the 7100 and 7200 series. 
I was looking at MX200's and 220's when looking for this tractor but most needed some type of electrical work or computer replacing. Some would not pickup shifts or direction changes from the left hand reverser etc. 
This machine is a 1998 with 3300hrs and new front rubber, 80% rear. Auto diff. and MFWD. 1000 RPM PTO only, i wish it had the dual PTO's, but then again we only have small hay implements with 540. I think the 8940 will be on the big baler in the summer, 20' JD 1590 No-Till Drill in the spring and fall, and grain buggy. Some final seedbed prep possibly, depending on the year. 

-Mike


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Tractorplower, would you happen to know the Smith's of Shermandale Farms? If yes, then I think I have met you.(I'm an inlaw of theirs). My F350 is like yours but blue. Best of luck plowing! 5-10cm wed!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Axel ya, I had a brain fart there. Wow you really gotta watch those. Very nice.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Bigfoot Brent;641676 said:


> Tractorplower, would you happen to know the Smith's of Shermandale Farms? If yes, then I think I have met you.(I'm an inlaw of theirs). My F350 is like yours but blue. Best of luck plowing! 5-10cm wed!!


Hey Brent I do know the Smith's. I'm also well aquainted with the McBlain's as well. Do you work for Shermandale at all?? And if your truck is the one i'm thinking of it's a navy blue straight piped powerstroke???? I do alot of work with Mark Baker.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Mike, yes thats me in the straight piped blue F350 Powerstroke. I'm a heavy truck mechanic by day. I help out Shermandales during busy times, usually trucking grain to the elevator.I have hauled to McBlains elevator and met "the other Brent". I also help Jerry fix the grain trucks. Jerry is my fiancee's cousin. Are you the one he refers to as "Hooter"?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha! no no i'm not Hooter. That's Mike VanHouten. lol. next time i see you 'round i will flag you down, do the same for me if you see my truck (you know what it looks like you said?)

-Mike


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a deal! I will flag you down next time I see you. Your F350 is a black reg. cab with a fuel tank in the back and farm plates right?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha nope, it's a white reg. cab with a fuel tank and a large FORD sticker in the back window and a minibar on the backrack. so basically the same truck but white. That truck you are thinking of is Hooter's. lol. keep your eyes peeled!

-Mike


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Tractor


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice set up. Should make short work of any job.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the Magnums I have ran a lot of them and newer styles those are still my fav!


----------

